
Julius Caesar's Greatest Military Victory [video] - cfontes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU1Ej9Yqt68
======
flexie
And this is exactly how history should be taught. Very interesting.

And it doesn't look expensive either. Could be done in a couple of days.

------
e-xcavator
I little different perspective

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut9GdMywFj0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut9GdMywFj0)

